# Do I rent the convertible for an extra $25?



## klpca (Apr 29, 2019)

We (just my husband and I) are headed to Maui for 3 days after spending a week on Kauai at the end of next month. I see a convertible for $125 for three days, or an intermediate (or std also) for $100. We have rented convertibles twice before - not sure I get the fascination - so talk me into this because I feel like renting one for some reason  We will be staying at Kahana Beach Resort and I am not sure about their parking situation. Maybe it's tight and we should just get a small car? We won't be doing the Road to Hana most likely - we are going again in Sept with friends who haven't been, so we will save that drive for them.

So would you or wouldn't you rent a convertible?

Btw, this is not about the $$. Mostly about the experience.


----------



## JIMinNC (Apr 29, 2019)

We always rent a convertible in Hawaii, but then I like convertibles and also drive one at home. For us it is part of the Hawaii experience. For Hawaii, a convertible IS the sensible car in my opinion!


----------



## susieq (Apr 29, 2019)

OMG ~ YES ~ go for it!!! We were on Maui such a long time ago ~ our 25th,and rented a Mustang Convertible ~ was such a great experience!! I'm so glad we had it, and given the choice, wouldn't go any other way. There's so much beauty there, you don't want to miss anything. If you can, don't miss the road to Hana ~ and the Black sand beaches at the end. Have a wonderful time!!


----------



## klpca (Apr 29, 2019)

JIMinNC said:


> For Hawaii, a convertible IS the sensible car in my opinion!


 That made me chuckle!


----------



## Luanne (Apr 29, 2019)

Go for it!

A few years ago in San Diego we were offered an upgrade to a convertible (I think for the same price).  We took it, but ended up with the top up the whole time as the weather did not cooperate.


----------



## klpca (Apr 29, 2019)

Luanne said:


> Go for it!
> 
> A few years ago in San Diego we were offered an upgrade to a convertible (I think for the same price).  We took it, but ended up with the top up the whole time as the weather did not cooperate.


Years ago we rented one on the big island in July. It was so hot that we ran the a/c with the top down for a few days then gave up and left the top up because we couldn't take the heat any more. Maybe that's why I don't have any fun memories, lol.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 29, 2019)

klpca said:


> Years ago we rented one on the big island in July. It was so hot that we ran the a/c with the top down for a few days then gave up and left the top up because we couldn't take the heat any more. Maybe that's why I don't have any fun memories, lol.


I also remember quite a few years back we were on Maui the same time as a woman I worked with (and her husband).  We decided to get together for dinner one night.  They had been talked into upgrading to a convertible.  They thought they were going to get a Mustang, but instead got a Pontiac Sunbird (which I don't think Pontiac even makes anymore).  We had also gotten a Pontiac Sunbird, but the "sensible" model.  Both of them were pieces of junk.


----------



## klpca (Apr 29, 2019)

Luanne said:


> I also remember quite a few years back we were on Maui the same time as a woman I worked with (and her husband).  We decided to get together for dinner one night.  They had been talked into upgrading to a convertible.  They thought they were going to get a Mustang, but instead got a Pontiac Sunbird (which I don't think Pontiac even makes anymore).  We had also gotten a Pontiac Sunbird, but the "sensible" model.  Both of them were pieces of junk.


On Maui, we once had a Nissan Versa that was so gutless that I actually checked to make sure that I hadn't forgotten to release the parking brake. Nope. It is the only car that I refuse to rent. On the other hand we once reserved a 4wd and received a Chevy Tahoe LTZ with pretty much every option known to man. It was fabulous.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 29, 2019)

I rent convertibles whenever they seem appropriate.  Hawaii is one place where it is.  For the money difference, sure, I'd do it.  The weather then should be great.

However, be aware, the vehicle will likely be a Ford Mustang, and Mustang Convertibles have a relatively small trunk.  Your luggage may not fit, and you may have to transport luggage in the back seat.  If you intend to stop someplace while transporting your luggage, you'll have to decide how to deal with that.

All told, I'd say go for it, if you like the idea of driving a convertible.  If wind or excess Hawaiian sun bother you, might mess your hair, or whatever, you may not be as comfortable.  It is harder to see out of a convertible with the top up, in my opinion.  But maybe that's just me. 

Dave


----------



## brianfox (Apr 29, 2019)

MiniVan.  Definitely get a MiniVan.

Just had to be contrarian 
Get what makes you feel good.  $25 delta (I presume a day) for a Convertible sounds great.


----------



## DrQ (Apr 29, 2019)

BUT, keep in mind that convertible comes at a cost of trunk space.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 29, 2019)

DrQ said:


> BUT, keep in mind that convertible comes at a cost of trunk space.


With just two people and if you only have to take the luggage twice (from the airport and back to the airport), it's doable.


----------



## klpca (Apr 29, 2019)

brianfox said:


> MiniVan.  Definitely get a MiniVan.
> 
> Just had to be contrarian
> Get what makes you feel good.  $25 delta (I presume a day) for a Convertible sounds great.


Ahhh...the all practical minivan! I had forgotten about those days. They were pretty fun honestly, all except for the minivan part. I am still recovering and now drive a mini-cooper.  

It's actually just $25 more - $125 vs 100. Not truly meaningful money (although in my brain I always convert to "how many mai-tai's could I get for that" ) and in this case not enough to matter.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 29, 2019)

klpca said:


> Ahhh...the all practical minivan! I had forgotten about those days. They were pretty fun honestly, all except for the minivan part. I am still recovering and now drive a mini-cooper.
> 
> It's actually just $25 more - $125 vs 100. Not truly meaningful money (although in my brain I always convert to "how many mai-tai's could I get for that" ) and in this case not enough to matter.


We rented (and owned) minivans for years.  When you travel with 5 to 6 people minimum, plus "stuff", it's the only vehicle that will hold everything.


----------



## klpca (Apr 29, 2019)

DrQ said:


> BUT, keep in mind that convertible comes at a cost of trunk space.





Luanne said:


> With just two people and if you only have to take the luggage twice (from the airport and back to the airport), it's doable.


We are light packers. Just two carry-ons. I went with a friend once who had two regular suitcases and one carry-on.  I never figured out what she brought with her in those bags, but it was an amazing sight to see.


----------



## klpca (Apr 29, 2019)

Well, the majority has spoken. I booked it. I will post a picture from the front seat!


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 29, 2019)

klpca said:


> We are light packers. Just two carry-ons. I went with a friend once who had two regular suitcases and one carry-on.  I never figured out what she brought with her in those bags, but it was an amazing sight to see.



You haven't met my spouse. Egads!  I have to heft those bags, and have more than once had to transfer excess items to my underweight suitcase to compensate for a seriously overweight one.  But we won't talk about that, especially when it happens at the luggage counter in an airport.  We now carry a suitcase scale, and I weigh things before we go anyplace.

A few years ago on a trip to Virginia, a certain person's mega-overstuffed suitcase zipper exploded in protest, and was never the same. Some parts were never found. So there we were, suitcase shopping while on vacation.  Miraculously, we found something suitable at a Burlington factory store in Virginia Beach, and our trip continued mostly unimpeded - except I just about had to wear a truss from all the lifting.  (Do guys still wear trusses?  I have no idea...  )

Dave


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 29, 2019)

I need to stay out of the sun.  The wind really bothers my ears.  And on most convertibles I am just too damn tall, at 6' and My head is usually just at the top of the window and my hair becomes a rats nest.  I would pass just for personal reasons.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 29, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> You haven't met my spouse. Egads!  I have to heft those bags, and have more than once had to transfer excess items to my underweight suitcase to compensate for a seriously overweight one.  But we won't talk about that, especially when it happens at the luggage counter in an airport.  We now carry a suitcase scale, and I weigh things before we go anyplace.
> 
> A few years ago on a trip to Virginia, a certain person's mega-overstuffed suitcase zipper exploded in protest, and was never the same. Some parts were never found. So there we were, suitcase shopping while on vacation.  Miraculously, we found something suitable at a Burlington factory store in Virginia Beach, and our trip continued mostly unimpeded - except I just about had to wear a truss from all the lifting.  (Do guys still wear trusses?  I have no idea...  )
> 
> Dave


We now travel with a suitcase, and a duffel, each.  Well, dh travels with a suitcase and duffel, I can usually get by with just the suitcase. 

I had to buy a new suitcase in NYC last year because the airline lost my suitcase for three days, and when they finally returned it the frame had been bent.  Dh took me to Orchard St and there was a great luggage store there.  I got a suitcase with 4 wheels and LOVE it!  So much easier than the 2 wheeler I had before.


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 29, 2019)

We don't like to have the top down on a convertible as it messes up my hair.  Plus we end up smelling the fumes from other cars.  A sports coupe, absolutely!


----------



## JIMinNC (Apr 30, 2019)

DrQ said:


> BUT, keep in mind that convertible comes at a cost of trunk space.



I was actually a bit surprised at the trunk space we had in the Mustangs during our recent Hawaii trip. The design of the retractible roof doesn't take up that much trunk space, unlike my Saab convertible at home where the trunk space is much less with the top down than up. I prefer driving my Saab, and don't really like driving the Mustang, but the trunk space isn't all that bad, at least for a convertible.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Apr 30, 2019)

A few years ago on Kauai they rented us a new red Mustang convertible with a white racing stripe.

When I tried to load my wife's large suitcase in the trunk, it wouldn't fit.  Not even close regardless of what I did.  So then I tried putting it in the back seat.  It looked like a tight fit.  So I slid the passenger seat all the way forward and folded it over.  It wasn't going to work no matter how I positioned the case.  I ended up having to drop the convertible top to put the suitcase in.  Luckily we only had one large suitcase.  

So, if you have a large suitcase or suitcases, don't be surprised if you have a luggage problem.


----------



## JIMinNC (Apr 30, 2019)

BJRSanDiego said:


> A few years ago on Kauai they rented us a new red Mustang convertible with a white racing stripe.
> 
> When I tried to load my wife's large suitcase in the trunk, it wouldn't fit.  Not even close regardless of what I did.  So then I tried putting it in the back seat.  It looked like a tight fit.  So I slid the passenger seat all the way forward and folded it over.  It wasn't going to work no matter how I positioned the case.  I ended up having to drop the convertible top to put the suitcase in.  Luckily we only had one large suitcase.
> 
> So, if you have a large suitcase or suitcases, don't be surprised if you have a luggage problem.



First rule of renting a convertible with larger suitcases...you will have to use the back seat, and you will have to put the top down to get that larger suitcase in the back seat. But it IS a convertible after all, so putting the top down is what we usually do anyway.

On our recent three-week trip we had two carry-on sized bags, one 25" bag and a 28" bag. The 28 inch and one of the carry-ons went in the back seat, The 25" bag and the other carryon went in the Mustang's trunk along with a camera/photo backpack. Worked perfect.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 30, 2019)

Luanne said:


> I also remember quite a few years back we were on Maui the same time as a woman I worked with (and her husband).  We decided to get together for dinner one night.  They had been talked into upgrading to a convertible.  They thought they were going to get a Mustang, but instead got a Pontiac Sunbird *(which I don't think Pontiac even makes anymore*).  We had also gotten a Pontiac Sunbird, but the "sensible" model.  Both of them were pieces of junk.


Pontiac doesn't build ANYTHING anymore. Went the way of Desoto, Essex, and so many more.

Jim
P.S. I wouldn't rent the convertible either. DW always complained of the wind in her hair when I put the top down on my sports car, and the lack of trunk space and invitation to thieves clinches it for me.


----------



## mentalbreak (Apr 30, 2019)

I would much rather sit higher on the road than a convertible sedan. I’d say go for the sporty Jeep over the convertible.


----------



## klpca (May 1, 2019)

Since my daily driver is a Mini Cooper, some of the issues noted won't bother me in the least. I am used to essentially *no* trunk, and I'm not sure that you can ride much lower than a mini. My hair....well that's a different issue but since i have unruly hair, I usually wear a hat anyway. 

Now my second guessing starts, lolol.


----------



## JIMinNC (May 1, 2019)

mentalbreak said:


> I would much rather sit higher on the road than a convertible sedan. I’d say go for the sporty Jeep over the convertible.



Your feelings are the same as my wife. She is used to driving an SUV, so prefers something that sits higher. She doesn't really like driving my Saab convertible and prefers her Volvo SUV. I on the other hand, hate SUVs and sitting up that high. I avoid driving her SUV except when absolutely necessary. That's why this whole "convertible or not" discussion is such a specific, personal decision for each person.


----------



## Luanne (May 1, 2019)

mentalbreak said:


> I would much rather sit higher on the road than a convertible sedan. I’d say go for the sporty Jeep over the convertible.


We rented a Jeep once, not by choice, it was all they had.  Never again.  It was the most uncomfortable ride I've ever had.


----------



## OldGuy (May 1, 2019)

Not that it will help you, but when we went to Kauai last century, I rented a car via Priceline or Hotwire, just enough car to accommodate 4 people, and, me being me, at the lowest price.  When we got there, the lady who waited on me said, "Go, get something."  Of course, I said, "Huh?"  She said, "Anything you want."

She didn't have to say it a third time.


----------



## DeniseM (May 1, 2019)

When we first started going to Hawaii, we rented a convertible, but we don't any more:

-It is super easy to get a sunburn in Hawaii - you will get plenty of sun without out getting additional sun in your car.
-The wind with the top down can be annoying and ruin your hair do - if you care about that.
-Cloud bursts come up without warning all the time - you can't put up the top when you are going down the road, so the passengers and inside of the car may get quite wet, before you can pull over and put the top up.
-Convertables have far less trunk room, because part of the space is taken up by storage for the folded top.
-We always rent a Jeep, because there are times when you may want or need to go off the pavement, or have to park in rough conditions off the pavement, or need higher clearance.


----------



## OldGuy (May 1, 2019)

Yeah, we wound up with a little SUV, and it came in handy at the end of the road on the South Shore.


----------



## Xan (May 1, 2019)

klpca said:


> We (just my husband and I) are headed to Maui for 3 days after spending a week on Kauai at the end of next month. I see a convertible for $125 for three days, or an intermediate (or std also) for $100. We have rented convertibles twice before - not sure I get the fascination - so talk me into this because I feel like renting one for some reason  We will be staying at Kahana Beach Resort and I am not sure about their parking situation. Maybe it's tight and we should just get a small car? We won't be doing the Road to Hana most likely - we are going again in Sept with friends who haven't been, so we will save that drive for them.
> 
> So would you or wouldn't you rent a convertible?
> 
> Btw, this is not about the $$. Mostly about the experience.



I rented them when I was younger, fascination is long gone (even though my 2nd car at home is one, getting ready to sell).

Keep in mind if your luggage will fit in the car privately when the roof is up, when you are possibly stuck waiting to get off the island and have to drive around with the luggage in tow, if your Resort doesn’t have safe storage, or your too far from the airport to get there in a timely manner. 
Your choice...I say save the money!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xan (May 1, 2019)

klpca said:


> We are light packers. Just two carry-ons. I went with a friend once who had two regular suitcases and one carry-on.  I never figured out what she brought with her in those bags, but it was an amazing sight to see.



Wish I could pack light, but medically not possible! Not even for an overnight trip! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jehb2 (May 5, 2019)

I can’t stand the sun beating down on me in a convertible.  But that’s just me. Plus, over the years Hawaii seems to be getting hotter and hotter, and I’m from Texas.


----------



## Caligirlfrtx (May 6, 2019)

I just found a jeep wrangler with Dollar Rentals that is $50 less than the reservation I have with National with my corporate account through Expedia but debating if we should get the fun jeep(kids) or just go with a car I reserved on Priceline, which is about $170 difference.  Im still working on my second half of the trip in Oahu and no luck at all on finding a cheap enough car. So still juggling Hawaii


----------



## Luanne (May 6, 2019)

Caligirlfrtx said:


> I just found a jeep wrangler with Dollar Rentals that is $50 less than the reservation I have with National with my corporate account through Expedia but debating if we should get the fun jeep(kids) or just go with a car I reserved on Priceline, which is about $170 difference.  Im still working on my second half of the trip in Oahu and no luck at all on finding a cheap enough car. So still juggling Hawaii


Again, the one time we got a Jeep (didn't ask for it, it was just what was given to us) it was the most uncomfortable ride I've ever had.  Dh did the driving and he said it was a very uncomfortable drive as well.  I'm sure with a rental company you're not getting the top of the line.


----------



## Caligirlfrtx (May 6, 2019)

Luanne said:


> Again, the one time we got a Jeep (didn't ask for it, it was just what was given to us) it was the most uncomfortable ride I've ever had.  Dh did the driving and he said it was a very uncomfortable drive as well.  I'm sure with a rental company you're not getting the top of the line.


I was actually thinking the same thing and honestly comfort trumps fun for us lol


----------



## Luanne (May 6, 2019)

Caligirlfrtx said:


> I was actually thinking the same thing and honestly comfort trumps fun for us lol


How can it be "fun" if it's uncomfortable?


----------



## DaveNV (May 6, 2019)

I own a Jeep Wrangler, that is my daily driver.  I find the ride firm, but not uncomfortable. It is what it is.  Is it soft and cushy, like the BMW that sits next to it in the driveway?  Not even close.  They are very different vehicles.  But I also can't take the roof and doors off the BMW and go four-wheeling off road. 

If you want cushy comfort, don't rent the Jeep.  If you want top-down fun, the Jeep is the only way to go. 

Dave


----------



## CanuckTravlr (May 6, 2019)

I agree with the Jeep Wrangler instead of a convertible in Hawaii.  But only if i can get it at a reasonable price, otherwise we just get a more typical Chevy Impala, Buick Regal or similar.  At least they have A/C and good size trunks, although it is just the two of us.

I burn easily, so even with a hat on I don't like to drive with the top down.  We did enjoy the couple of times we rented a Jeep Wrangler (2-door) in Hawaii.  We initially tried it with the top down, but too hot.  So we just took the side and rear curtains down and left the top up.  The top kept the heat off, but the open-air effect of the side curtains down was great.  Wasn't going to try removing the doors on a rental, since no place to store them, but it would be fun to try.

While the Jeep does have a firm ride, I also certainly don't find it "uncomfortable".  Not as smooth and powerful, with all the creature comforts known to man, as on my Infiniti M45X, but as DaveNW says, they are two completely different vehicles, also at two very different price points.  But the Jeep is fun and I would pick it over a convertible anytime.

And for the OP, it doesn't matter what we think.  It is what makes you happy and brings a smile to your face.  That's why there are so many makes and models of cars.  At $25 total difference for the rental, it is not an economic, but a purely personal decision.  Have fun!


----------



## Caligirlfrtx (May 7, 2019)

Luanne said:


> How can it be "fun" if it's uncomfortable?


Yes. Exactly what I meant


----------



## Caligirlfrtx (May 7, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> I own a Jeep Wrangler, that is my daily driver.  I find the ride firm, but not uncomfortable. It is what it is.  Is it soft and cushy, like the BMW that sits next to it in the driveway?  Not even close.  They are very different vehicles.  But I also can't take the roof and doors off the BMW and go four-wheeling off road.
> 
> If you want cushy comfort, don't rent the Jeep.  If you want top-down fun, the Jeep is the only way to go.
> 
> Dave


You know what, your right! Thanks for the the input


----------



## klpca (Jun 9, 2019)

Just circling back here since the trip has come and gone. And also because I just reserved a convertible for our next trip to Maui later this year. I liked the convertible just fine (of course I wore a hat all of the time and had to apply sunscreen before getting in the car). My husband *loved* it - mostly the Mustang part of it. We'll never be owners of a muscle car because we are practical that way, so I decided that we should always rent a fun car when we can.

I really compromised - Alamo had an "intermediate" convertible which was listed as a Mini convertible (be still my heart!) but a Mini is a Mini and doesn't have a big engine, so I acquiesced and booked the full size so that my husband could get his fix.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 9, 2019)

klpca said:


> I really compromised - Alamo had an "intermediate" convertible which was listed as a Mini convertible (be still my heart!) but a Mini is a Mini and doesn't have a big engine, so I acquiesced and booked the full size so that my husband could get his fix.



Glad you enjoyed it. But you need to watch out for the “Or Similar” in the car listings. You may not get what you expect.

For future use: Mini is not the Mini of your younger days. They are now made by BMW, and the engine is quite peppy. And Mustangs often have fuel efficient six-cylinder engines now, so are under-powered for traditional muscle car use. It’ll be more about the styling, than the performance. 

Dave


----------



## klpca (Jun 9, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> Glad you enjoyed it. But you need to watch out for the “Or Similar” in the car listings. You may not get what you expect.
> 
> For future use: Mini is not the Mini of your younger days. They are now made by BMW, and the engine is quite peppy. And Mustangs often have fuel efficient six-cylinder engines now, so are under-powered for traditional muscle car use. It’ll be more about the styling, than the performance.
> 
> Dave


I drive a Mini every day - and just love it. My husband isn't a Mini kind of guy in any way. He's kind of a big guy and he feels cramped in my car and didn't want to be squished in a Mini for a week. Plus I secretly think that he really liked the Mustang. 

We rented from Budget (god bless Fastbreak as we were able to skip the line at OGG) and the only convertibles that I saw were Mustangs. Someone else must rent Camaro convertibles though because I saw a few of those while on Maui. Either would be fine for a week.


----------



## PamMo (Jun 9, 2019)

My husband hates convertibles, but our young grandchildren love them! So, if I'm responsible for renting the car for a trip with the grands in Hawaii, guess what I'm getting? My smile can't get any bigger than when our little ones' eyes grew wide with wonder when the roof started retracting. They shrieked with glee, "Nana! Is this a TRANSFORMER????"


----------



## silentg (Jun 9, 2019)

Our DD had a Sebring convertible. she loved it, but now she drives a FIT because gas mileage is better


----------



## LisaRex (Jun 25, 2019)

We usually rent midsize SUVs because they are more comfortable.  We have rented convertibles before, and while they are fun, we find them to be more trouble than they're worth.  Not only is the trunk space limited, but you have to tie down everything in your car or it'll blow out.


----------



## chemteach (Jul 1, 2019)

On Kauai now.  Rented a Mustang convertible that was just slightly more than a regular (Honda type) car. Having fun.    Glad I have just two kids with me this trip.  If my third had come along, it would have been tight!  The 14 and 20 year old are enjoying it. I'm having fun, and thinking I want a convertible next time I get a new car - but I'm too practical - driving an eV Bolt at home.  Love that car!  The convertible sure is fun for a vacation, though!!


----------



## Chrispee (Jul 1, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> And Mustangs often have fuel efficient six-cylinder engines now, so are under-powered for traditional muscle car use. It’ll be more about the styling, than the performance.
> 
> Dave



The late-model base Mustang V6 produces 300hp nowadays so it's hardly a slouch!  In fact, I often rent the convertible just for the extra sportiness.


----------

